# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj ZANA BERISHA e cila banon (ka banuar në Stockholm)

## bujars

Në qoftse ky person e sheh ketë mesazh, e kisha lut me mu lajmru në PM.

----------


## Hopee

> Në qoftse ky person e sheh ketë mesazh, e kisha lut me mu lajmru në PM.


Pse more djal kerkon dikend qe nuk don ajo vet te gjindet,po te kishe dashur ajo ta gjejsh ti,s'do te kishe shenu ti ketu.

Ju te tjeret kujdes mos jepni inffo po edhe nqf se dini diqka  per persona qe  kerkojne ,sepse behen manipulime apo prishin edhe familje ne kete menyre ,me vemendje lexoni personat tani jepni ndihme.

----------


## iliria e para

Di nje me kete emer, por nuk di kush je dhe pse e kerkon?

----------


## elsaa

Ore nuk e shifni qe postimi eshte bere para 2 vjet e ca.... do e ket gjet deri tani

----------

